# "Loose" 70-200 f/2.8 IS ii mount fit AND lack of ability to properly test



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 13, 2014)

As mentioned in a previous thread, I purchased a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II.

I originally planned to thoroughly test it using ISO 12233 charts and the like, afterall - it wasn't inexpensive.

The first issue I noticed is that compared to, say, my 24-105 lens, it attaches to the camera with virtually no resistance at all. In fact, if it wasn't for hearing and feeling the click of it being secured, I'd question if it was attached at all. Despite this, I don't feel any real play in any direction, it seems attached fairly well. I searched on this topic and found threads describing slight rotational play with the lens, but not specifically this. Considering that the rotational play threads list that as normal, is this loose feeling normal too? With my 24-105, I can feel friction as I turn the lens while mounting it. With the 70-200, I feel almost none. Verdict?

Second, the weather seal/ rubber gasket towards the mount end doesn't make contact with the camera. I don't see what purpose it serves if it doesn't. Is it supposed to?

Third, as mentioned I planned on testing the heck out of this lens using a proper ISO 12233 chart, but for a combination of reasons, it turns out that I won't have the ability/opportunity for at least a few months. What can I do instead to test that the lens is performing as it is supposed to. Keep in mind that all of my studio lights are almost 3,000 miles away so I'm somewhat limited. My original plan is fried and I only have 2 weeks to decide if I'm keeping this lens or not. What's really bugging me is that this lens is supposed to be unbelievably sharp, but I look at photos taken with my 24-105 and, at least wide open, it doesn't strike me as tremendously sharper. Perhaps I got a really good copy of the 24-105, or my expectations were too high as far as difference.

Is this lens known for there being a large number of bad copies, or a large amount of variation in quality between copies (like the 24-70 f/2.8 II)?

I love the bokeh quality though. That's undoubtedly an improvement. Thanks for any help you can give me.

The only thought I've had so far is to see if perhaps Best Buy will allow me to take a few snaps with their floor model of the lens, and then duplicating those shots with my copy. Although I have no idea if they'd allow me to do that, especially if they know I already own that model!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 13, 2014)

As long as there's no front to back movement, I wouldn't worry about the mount. The weather seal gasket not making contact with the lens mount is definitely a concern. Has the gasket been deformed or torn? Do you have access to another weather sealed lens to see if its gasket functions normally with your camera? Do you get the same result when you mount your lens on a different camera? It's kind of unusual for an undamaged gasket to not make contact. I also have both the 24-105 and the 70-200ll and I find the 70-200 to be noticeably sharper than the 24-105 at similar apertures. It might be a good idea to send your camera + lens to Canon for service.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Sep 13, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Second, the weather seal/ rubber gasket towards the mount end doesn't make contact with the camera. I don't see what purpose it serves if it doesn't. Is it supposed to?
> 
> [...]
> 
> The only thought I've had so far is to see if perhaps Best Buy will allow me to take a few snaps with their floor model of the lens, and then duplicating those shots with my copy. Although I have no idea if they'd allow me to do that, especially if they know I already own that model!



Return it to Best Buy for a refund then buy another copy from them. If you were in the UK I'd say *DO NOT SEND IT BACK TO CANON* as if you're unhappy with any repairs Canon make you can't later on demand a refund or replacement. US consumer laws may be different.

Refund then buy another copy = full rights if the new copy has a problem.
Repair of lens = no rights other than the guarantee if it still has a problem/different problem (and you'll be the one paying for postage and being without a lens as it travels back and forth to be repaired).

Both Canon and Best Buy are rich, so play it safe and let them carry the cost and risk of repairs, however slight.


----------



## zim (Sep 13, 2014)

Doesn't sound like your happy or confident about that lens, play the odds, send it back, get another one you'll be back at base by then and be able to test to your satisfaction. Short term pain, long term gain!

Regards


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 13, 2014)

brad-man said:


> As long as there's no front to back movement, I wouldn't worry about the mount. The weather seal gasket not making contact with the lens mount is definitely a concern. Has the gasket been deformed or torn? Do you have access to another weather sealed lens to see if its gasket functions normally with your camera? Do you get the same result when you mount your lens on a different camera? It's kind of unusual for an undamaged gasket to not make contact. I also have both the 24-105 and the 70-200ll and I find the 70-200 to be noticeably sharper than the 24-105 at similar apertures. It might be a good idea to send your camera + lens to Canon for service.



Gasket seems neither deformed or torn. It just doesn't make contact. Like it's short or something.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 13, 2014)

Hesbehindyou said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Second, the weather seal/ rubber gasket towards the mount end doesn't make contact with the camera. I don't see what purpose it serves if it doesn't. Is it supposed to?
> ...



Unfortunately I bought it from B&H, not Best Buy. I only mentioned Best Buy in the context of having stock for comparison. I literally just found out a couple days ago that Best Buy carries lenses. I hadn't stepped foot in a Best Buy in years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

Call B&H. They should pay shipping for a defective lens. I doubt Best Buy would have a floor model of a 70-200 II, but who knows?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 14, 2014)

At f2.8, the 70-200mm has better sharpness than 24-105 at f4. The gasket should make contact with body nicely.

You might have a bad copy. Return it


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2014)

There will be differences in the resistance and play between lenses, but the rubber should meet the body, and the photos should be sharp.

Don't spend another minute worrying about this. There's no weather sealing if the rubber doesn't contact the body.
Send it back to B&H. They will pay shipping and give full refund. Their customer service is top notch. They have replaced and/or refunded many things for me without question.

Order another one.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 14, 2014)

Etienne said:


> There will be differences in the resistance and play between lenses, but the rubber should meet the body, and the photos should be sharp.
> 
> Don't spend another minute worrying about this. There's no weather sealing if the rubber doesn't contact the body.
> Send it back to B&H. They will pay shipping and give full refund. Their customer service is top notch. They have replaced and/or refunded many things for me without question.
> ...



I just hope I can still make use of the $200 Canon Rebate that ended in August if I do an exchange. I'm supposed to mail it no later than the last day of this month, so I'd need to send mine in and get a new one with a serial number that I can write down and a UPC that I can cut off in time.

I wish I'd asked these questions sooner. I assumed I was being too nitpicky.

I packed up the lens and will call B&H tomorrow assuming they're open like their website says.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > There will be differences in the resistance and play between lenses, but the rubber should meet the body, and the photos should be sharp.
> ...



I don't think customer service is open on the weekend. B&H is pretty damn fast, so you're probably ok, but I'd still burn the $200 rather than regret it every time I pick up the lens for the next 10 years.
I went through a similar problem with a camera body (5DIII that had hot pixels at ISO 1600 and up, may have even had hot pixels at ISO800). Ended up paying a little extra and I am very glad I did it because I got a body that works perfectly, and has no hot or dead pixels right through the entire ISO range. Every time I pick up that body, I am happy that I made the right choice, and love using the camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2014)

I tried mine just now, since I've never noticed a issue. Like most of my lenses, it first is smooth and gets reasonably tight for the last portion of the travel.

I've attached a closeup from a P&S.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I tried mine just now, since I've never noticed a issue. Like most of my lenses, it first is smooth and gets reasonably tight for the last portion of the travel.
> 
> I've attached a closeup from a P&S.



Interesting. That's not what mine looks like. There's a tiny gap.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm wondering if B&H would be willing to simplify this by selling it to me for $200 less than they did last month given the price drop that occurred days after I bought it, thereby eliminating the Canon rebate as a source of unease about the situation, and haste in resolving it.

If only things were that simple.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I'm wondering if B&H would be willing to simplify this by selling it to me for $200 less than they did last month given the price drop that occurred days after I bought it, thereby eliminating the Canon rebate as a source of unease about the situation, and haste in resolving it.
> 
> If only things were that simple.



They will most certainly give you a full refund on this one, then you can repurchase at the present price point.
If you buy the second one right away you will have it in a couple of days, then you'll get your full refund in a week or two.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 14, 2014)

I didn't realize you were within the 30 day return period. By all means return it to B&H. Their customer service is as good as it gets. I'm sure Helen will work it so you aren't out anything more than some inconvenience.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 14, 2014)

So, I spoke to B&H. They had me cut off the UPC of the box for the current lens for the rebate, and send that with the rebate forms and a copy of my receipt. They're paying for me to ship my lens back and when they receive it they're supposedly going to take a new lens out of the box and swap boxes so that they'll retain a UPC so they can send my lens to Canon as defective, but I'll also have a UPC in time for the rebate. They claim to have encountered this issue before and that this is how they handle it.

They also claimed that by doing an exchange, I get 30 days as if I'd done a refund and repurchase.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry for how poorly worded that explanation was. I hope it make sense.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> So, I spoke to B&H. They had me cut off the UPC of the box for the current lens for the rebate, and send that with the rebate forms and a copy of my receipt. They're paying for me to ship my lens back and when they receive it they're supposedly going to take a new lens out of the box and swap boxes so that they'll retain a UPC so they can send my lens to Canon as defective, but I'll also have a UPC in time for the rebate. They claim to have encountered this issue before and that this is how they handle it.
> 
> They also claimed that by doing an exchange, I get 30 days as if I'd done a refund and repurchase.



Sounds like your problem is solved!
Enjoy the lens! It is one of Canon's best bang for the buck.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 14, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > So, I spoke to B&H. They had me cut off the UPC of the box for the current lens for the rebate, and send that with the rebate forms and a copy of my receipt. They're paying for me to ship my lens back and when they receive it they're supposedly going to take a new lens out of the box and swap boxes so that they'll retain a UPC so they can send my lens to Canon as defective, but I'll also have a UPC in time for the rebate. They claim to have encountered this issue before and that this is how they handle it.
> ...



I hope so. I just hope that I don't find out that my camera was the cause of the gasket not making contact. I can't think of why it would. I kept all the test photos (stuff around the house basically) I took with the last copy to compare with the new copy when it comes in.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 14, 2014)

brad-man said:


> I didn't realize you were within the 30 day return period. By all means return it to B&H. Their customer service is as good as it gets. I'm sure Helen will work it so you aren't out anything more than some inconvenience.



Who is Helen? Should I have asked for her (or rather, should I ask for her in the future when dealing with customer service)? I didn't catch the name of who I spoke to.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize you were within the 30 day return period. By all means return it to B&H. Their customer service is as good as it gets. I'm sure Helen will work it so you aren't out anything more than some inconvenience.
> ...



You could ask for Helen...but you'd have to call Adorama. Helen is an Adorama rep who has contributed here and on other online venues.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize you were within the 30 day return period. By all means return it to B&H. Their customer service is as good as it gets. I'm sure Helen will work it so you aren't out anything more than some inconvenience.
> ...



Ask for Henry Posner if your calling B&H, Helen Oster works at Adorama. Both are excellent and will try to help you if the regular reps can't.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 16, 2014)

Oops. My bad. Helen's probably not quite ready for a change in scenery. Anyhow Mitch, I'm sure you'll love your new and improved lens. The only complaint you could have is size and weight, and you've already experienced that.


----------

